# Can't yak but maybe inflatable



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Due to physical conditions I can't yak at 59 , but I'd like to venture into solo type fishing like I see yaks do 
So I'm wondering if a inflatable dinghy will get it done 12-16 electric or small outboard, 
Fishing the CBBT , Kip ships , Lyn inlet , rudee inlet , pamlico sound , and so on 
Old salt ain't got many yrs left but I'd like to catch a little more before I'm done 

1


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

There are several companies now making micro skiffs. The Bote rover is essentially a paddle board with a 6hp outboard on it, solo skiff is another company, saw something the other day called a skanoe. Watch one video on u-tube and they keep popping up with more.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Benji said:


> There are several companies now making micro skiffs. The Bote rover is essentially a paddle board with a 6hp outboard on it, solo skiff is another company, saw something the other day called a skanoe. Watch one video on u-tube and they keep popping up with more.


Those skiffs are nice but they are pretty expensive , skanoe's are nice but I'm not sure about being in the bay in one unless it's dead 
flat and I weigh 275 so I flip that like a yak I got zero chance of getting back on 
I'm looking at either a Kaboat or dinghy 13-18 ft , at boats to go . Just not sure what size would be best in the area's I mentioned, the main reason for this choice is storage even the 18 takes up minimum space , the down fall is probably takes a half hour to set up 


1


----------

